# Fire alarm



## kjw444 (Jan 14, 2008)

I started a new fire alarm system and the print is not scaled so could anyone tell me the proper distance horn/strobes should be from each other. I don't know why but 20' keeps popping in my head. this is for an apartment building and they are just in the halls, except for the handicap rooms. The other systems i have installed always had a scale or a hard measurement. I know the heights but when I layout the halls they are almost 50' apart and I'm not to familiar with the decibel levels either. Any help would be great.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

It is (20) ft, or less with "obstructions'...

(100) ft. or less with clear sight of each other..


----------



## kjw444 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok thank you thats what i thought


----------

